# Mermaid tail for adults



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

Can anone tell me where to find a pattern for a knitted mermaid tail to fit an adult?

I have exhausted every avenue I can find on Google, but no luck. I found one, but when downloaded for printing, there was only a description of the tail, not the pattern.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Anna Mae (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm crocheting a mermaid afghan for my GD as a Christmas gift. The pattern comes in baby, toddler and adult sizes. I found it on ravelry and while it wasn't free, it was not expensive. If you don't crochet, check out the site anyway. They may have a knit mermaid tail.


----------



## Sharonmarston (Dec 4, 2015)

You can find a pattern along with a video tutorial for adult mermaid tail crochet on yarnutopia.com hope this helps


----------



## Sharonmarston (Dec 4, 2015)

You can find a pattern along with a video tutorial for adult mermaid tail crochet on yarnutopia.com hope this helps


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

This is a knitting pattern with sizes up to an adult for a Mermaid cocoon or blanket. I am just finishing one for my GD. The stitch pattern is very easy, but I've found that the "picked-up" stitches are easy to pull out with a long loop remaining that has to be fixed. My dog jumped on my lap and that was the result. The pattern is $4.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ladies-mermaid-tail-lapghan-cocoon-blanket


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

SharAnn said:


> This is a knitting pattern with sizes up to an adult for a Mermaid cocoon or blanket. I am just finishing one for my GD. The stitch pattern is very easy, but I've found that the "picked-up" stitches are easy to pull out with a long loop remaining that has to be fixed. My dog jumped on my lap and that was the result. The pattern is $4.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ladies-mermaid-tail-lapghan-cocoon-blanket


 I just finished this one as well -- substituted a different stitch for the quilted lattice stitch recommended - it goes pretty quick


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks to each of you for the help in finding the mermaid tail. Don't understand why Google didn't bring it up. Hope I can finish it before Christmas.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I just got a request to do TWO by Christmas! I know I can't knit or crochet them fast enough and the machine knit pattern I saw was not all that great. Then a dear friend sent me a link to a sewn one! Yippee! That I can handle!
(it was Marzipan.com or something to that effect).


----------



## mreckel (Oct 26, 2011)

I am knitting the one shown above from ravelry with the lattice stitch. It goes pretty quickly and is easy to do. You should be able to get it done by Christmas.


----------



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

blacksheepwools.com has a free knitted mermaid tail pattern on their blog. I'm doing it now. It's adaptable for children to adult. 
Www.blacksheepwools.com/blog/2015/11/18/mermiad-tail-knitting-pattern/


----------



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

blacksheepwools.com has a free knitted mermaid tail pattern on their blog. I'm doing it now. It's adaptable for children to adult. 
Www.blacksheepwools.com/blog/2015/11/18/mermiad-tail-knitting-pattern/

I also had a request for Christmas for 2. Started last Sunday. Almost done with the first one. I'm going to try the second one with chunky yarn and see if I can get it done quicker. I've got so much more I want to try to get done for other gifts.


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

Starting this pattern also. What stitch did you substitute? Thanks


----------



## EvangelineX69 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

